

How banks are doing mobile, makes you think you've travelled back to 1995 - jelmerdejong
http://banknxt.com/43/the-horseless-carriage/

======
ifandelse
The analogy of a "horseless carriage" kicked off a cascade of comparisons in
my head of how businesses are handling not only mobile, but distributed
applications and more. Interesting article.

